# Hida Scan - possible gallbladder surgery



## bellyknot

How many have had a hida scan? My GI says that he thinks my gallbladder may not be functioning properly because the CT showed that the gallbladder is enlarged at the "neck". I have no idea what this means but my doc also said. 50/50 chance removal of the gallbladder will help the pain. Do I really want to do this. How many have had good results after gallbladder removal? He is kind of hinting that if I can control the problem without surgery I should. What do you think?


----------



## ~JR~

Hi Bellyknot:This post strikes right at me. I started having RUQ pain about a year ago. Ultrasounds, CT scans, MRIs showed nothing. Recently HIDA scan did show a diminished ejection fraction at 33% (normal being 35%), so my doctor has given me the same 50/50 odds. Unfortunately, there is no way to tell if it is gallbladder sluggishness or Sphincter of Oddi dysfunction, which is a spasming of the sphincter muscle that allows bile to flow from the gallbladder to the small intestine. The HIDA was pretty uncomfortable for me when they injected the CCK. It caused what felt like the worst IBS attack of my life. A lot of people say they don't experience any pain with it, but for me it was very uncomfortable. The only good news is that the intense pain only lasts a few minutes and then rapidly begins to subside. Good luck, and let us know how it goes. JR


----------



## ~JR~

Bellyknot:I'm sorry. You would probably like a better idea of what to expect during your HIDA. It is performed in the nuclear medicine department. You will be taken into a room with a scanner that will be positioned over your abdomen, but is not at all claustrophobic. They will inject you with a radioactive tracer which has no effect at all in terms of side effects, and then you will lie under the scanner for a period of time (30 to 60 minutes depending on your individual situation). Then a nurse comes in and injects you with the CCK. You continue to be scanned during this time, and you may have some abdominal cramping. Some people do, some people don't. You will continue with another 15 to 30 minutes of scanning, again, depending on your situation).I have seen several studies indicating people with IBS often have sluggish gallbladder functioning, presumably related to neuromuscular dysfunction of some sort. The problem is making the decision to have the gallbladder removed, which too many doctors take too lightly in such cases.Anyway, good luck with your scan. JR


----------



## bellyknot

JRThanks for you answer. So are you going for the surgery? Or are you going to take a wait and see. I asked my doc if there was pain involved and he said only if there is an existing gallbladder problem. No problem...no pain. So, do you think thats it? I'd love to get rid of this pain but I'm not real keen on going under the knife. Who knows the outcome and then its too late. Decisions decisions. Well. I don't have to decide yet but like I said I get the distinct feeling from my GI that he thinks I should leave well enough alone.


----------



## ~JR~

I know what you mean about decisions. I saw my doctor today and he told me that it was totally up to me as to what to do. He did offer that he has had patients in similar situations get better after cholecystectomy and he has had an equal number continue to have not only the same pain but also increased problems with diarrhea following cholecystectomy. I wish things were more clear cut. For now, I am looking into herbal possibilities, and also to see if making any dietary changes makes any difference. I just think that too many doctors take the issue of gallbladder removal too lightly. Yes, we can live without it, but that does not mean it does not play an important role in digestion. I would love to keep up with you to see how you progress with your decision, and I will do the same. It is so frustrating. JR


----------



## ~JR~

Just one more thing. The CCK can cause pain even with no gallbladder problem because it also affects various parts of the GI tract. Even the information from the company that makes it warns about pyloric and intestinal spasms with CCK infusion, and this does not indicate gallbladder disease per se. JR


----------



## bellyknot

JRThanks for the info. I don't think I'm going to have anything done either. Seems to me that there are alot of people on the D board with IBS after gallbladder removal. I'm going natural too. I don't even know now if I'll go through with the test. How long did the pain last?


----------



## ~JR~

Hi Bellyknoto you mean the pain from the test? As far as the RUQ pain, I have that all the time, and it has been really bad for a couple of days. The pain from the test only lasted for about an hour or so and then began to subside. If you find anything that works, I'm all ears. I am still trying out various alternatives for pain relief.JR


----------



## bellyknot

So far the only thing that works for me is no food for 24hrs and codeine. After that I'm good for about a week. I'm glad you told me the test pain won't last. I guess I'll have it just to see how bad my gallbladder function is.


----------



## ~JR~

Keep me posted!!! JR


----------



## ohmeowzer

i am having a hidascan this wednesday on the 26th of march. i can't wait to get it over with. i have been in agony with gallbladder pains for 3 mos now. i live on lortab and phenergren. i had a ultra sound which was normal. which is no surprise!! my sister had a normal ultra sound and she had a strawberry gallbladder. she was in agony for 8 mos and the dr. didn't beleive her because all her tests were normal. finally she went into his office and demanded her gallbladder be taken out .. they did and her gallbladder was a mess. My sister and I are both RN's with BSN degrees and understand the process of trying to get into the surgeon. i am now going through the same trouble she went through. i can barely work because the pain and nausea. i donot have dirrhea but have the other extreme. i am hoping this hidascan comes out below 35% so i can get my gallbladder out. i enjoy reading your postings i don't feel so alone in my plight.. thank you for all your good insights. i hate this gallbladder problem controlling my life. i am trying to get my masters degree and am to sick to finish the courses.. i just want the gallbladder out and move on !!







good luck to you all !!


----------



## ~JR~

Please do keep us updated on how your scan comes out. JR


----------



## bellyknot

Yes! Please let us know. So I take it your sis is doing better without her GB? That's the first positive I've heard.


----------



## Dabombmom49

Bellyknot,Iam going through the same thing and my HIDA scan took 5 hours before in finally concluded. I am being scheduled for gallbladder surgery. However, because of the scar tissue they found in the colon I am not sure this will help my constant constipation and pain. Please let me know the outcome. GOOD LUCKDeborah


----------



## bellyknot

dabombmom,I just now got the results from my test and my gallbladder is working just fine. Hm-m. Well, I'm relieved and hope I never have to have that test again. Laying on my back for 30 minutes was so uncomfortable. This is the worst position for me. I don't know what the hell is wrong with me but I'm really sick of it. I have right sided pain that radiates around my whole belly and ribcage. I do have scarring on my pancreas which indicates chronic pancreatitis. The only thing is my blood tests show no indication of inflamation. Any ideas? Flux?Good luck with your surgery, I hope it helps.


----------



## Dabombmom49

Bellyknot,Cronic pancreatis is an awful thing to deal with! My brothers father-in-law has been dealing with it for years. His has bad pain in back, stomach and his stomach bloats out really far and get hard. When it does that he has to go to the hospital and have it emptied. He is in there for at least 3 days at a time about once a month or more. I havent got my surgery yet still waiting for the insurance company. But if I go to emergancy I get what ever doctor is on call. I prefer to know who Im dealing with.well keep me posted on how you doing. Deborah


----------



## HipJan

Well, guess what? Soon I will be tested for the GB too. Luckily - whew - my CT scan of the pancreas showed nothing bad. Was sweating bullets, because my doc was convinced I had a pancreatic problem. The doc was going to just leave me dangling, with no conclusions, but I asked about the GB. He said, yeah, okay, we can check it out too. I would feel more at peace to continue this darn testing. Good luck, bellyknot.


----------



## StormTrackr

I had a hida cck scan done today; and the first hour was a breeze. When I was injected for the second part; I wanted to be sick for a good 5 minutes before everything started to settle. The nurse told me some people experience it; and some don't; and it had no indication as to the outcome of the test. I was told at my doctors the exact opposite. If you felt the nausea; cramping; and pain when injected; you had a malfunctioning gb. I will get my results back friday. My test was scheduled because my gallbladder was contracted during a CT Scan a week ago Friday; for my pelvic area. I've had a lower right sided pain since September of last year. Don't know how my gb came into play.


----------



## MomCab

I,too, had a HIDA scan this week. My Gastro's nurse just called back. The results were that the "ejection" was 21% and they referred me to my surgeon. I was somewhat relieved to be referred as I've been having pain since this fall.BUT,then the nurse said since I have no gallstones the doctor would "discuss" the pros and cons of surgery with me next Friday.What is everyones experience? I need to feel better. Is the test based on a "perfect" HIDA of 100% function? I am very confusd.I've heard 30% is the marker and 35% is the marker.Help?


----------



## StormTrackr

Your best bet would probably be to discuss it with your surgeon. I too have been told both 30 and 35%; so I guess it depends on who you talk too.


----------



## StormTrackr

Got my results back today. My CCK test showed a 4.5% function; so I am having surgery. I hope my crohns being active; wont prevent me from having a laproscopic procedure.


----------



## MomCab

Is a gallbladder functioning "perfectly"at 100%? Is that why 30% is used to show some disfuntion? This HIDA scan has me so confused.Good luck Stormtrackr...I'll be watching the boards for how you do and saying a prayer!


----------



## StormTrackr

I would think so.


----------



## 22254

I have been having almost constant pain for almost 2 months. Finally got in to see a gastroenterologist and he suggested that maybe I am having panic attacks (even though the ultrasound done at the ER showed that my gallbladder was full of stones). Needless to say, I think he is an idiot. Nevertheless, he scheduled me for a HIDA scan and an endoscopy. Had the HIDA scan today and even though they had to use morphine my gallbladder refused to show up. Was told I would review the results with my doctor some time next week. Does anyone know what it means if the gallbladder doesn't show up even after being injected with the morphine?


----------



## 13853

> quote:Originally posted by momoffouroes anyone know what it means if the gallbladder doesn't show up even after being injected with the morphine?


When I had my scan, they injected me with some radioactive isotopes so they could see it enter the liver and then into the gall bladder. Then they injected me with some stuff that causes the bladder to dump it's contents (cramps!). I watched the entire scan (1.5 hours of fun) and I recall the bladder just being a faint object until the isotopes entered.Morphine is for pain so I'm confused as to why it was used. I doesn't have any "tracing" properties that I know of to be seen on a scan.


----------

